# What is this grass?



## Remkid870 (Mar 30, 2019)

TTTF lawn with this grass in different areas. Curious what this stuff is?


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@Remkid870 looks like K31 tall fescue.


----------



## Remkid870 (Mar 30, 2019)

It seems to stick out like sore thumb, so I've been pulling sections of it out.


----------

